# Wah's: PCB Mounted jacks vs Not PCB Mounted



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

I am trying to decide between the following:

- a NEW condition Crybaby, most recent revision with the jacks obviously mounted on the circuit board

OR

- an older version (about 15 years old) Crybaby in VERY GOOD condition (may have a scratch or nick here or there), with the jacks NOT mounted on the circuit board (just like the Vox 847)

Option #2 will only be about $17 more than option #1 (would be replacing jacks with Neutriks).


I am ripping my hair out trying to decide (I am horrible at making decisions) as I am ordering it from Greg and it will definitely be the most expensive pedal I ever buy. I LOVE the idea of the jacks not being pcb mounted, but not sure if it's really that big a deal. I feel bad as I have emailed Greg like a zillion times (to which he has been EXTREMELY accommodating and friendly), so was hoping maybe you guys could give an opinion as I would like to put in my order asap.

Thanks!! :rockon:


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

What a question...

I personally would prefer the non-PCB mounted jacks for easier replacement and modification. But thats the hacker personality in me. In reality, non-PCB mounted jacks could make it a rat's nest without some creative wire-management. It does allow you to mod it without possible re-routing of the PCB traces.

Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've modded a ton of pcb mounted wahs and it's not a big deal. The bigger question instead of the jacks would be is there any difference in the fasels etc in them? Personally I have a hard time hearing much a difference in them from that respect but some fellows sure seem to be able to.


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry, I should have stated that I am getting stage 1, stage 1.5, the RED Fasel upgrade, and possible the capacitor upgrade. So there wouldn't be any difference in the inductor, as well as the transistors, and probably many of the resistors.

It's not so much the modding of the pcb mounted jacks that I am worried about, because Greg will be taking care of that, but it's the "what if a jack need replacing?".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My sense is that PC-mounted jacks would be less likely to need replacement than chassis-mount. True, they may *look* flimsier, being made of - ptui!! - plastic, but the easy-to-overlook aspect is that where there is only one spring-like contact in a chassis-mount to apply pressure to the plug by pushing on the tip, there can be as many as *three* spring-like contacts all pushing in the same direction in a PC-mount. In many respects. the plastic Marshall/Neutrik-type PC-mount jack can make a more secure connection than a great many (though certainly not all) chassis-mount jacks, and secure, crackle-free operation is what you want, right?.

So, while I will not profess to having toured world-wide as tech-to-the-stars with extensive experience with both types of jacks, there is nothing, I repeat, nothing about plastic-body PC-mount phone jacks that should cause you any concern or preference. As long as the physical design of the wah and PCB permits the jacks to easily/comfortably reach the mounting holes and be attached securely without stressing the jacks, you'll be in fine shape.


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmmm.... that's a very good point. I have found the Dunlop pcb mounted replacement jacks on ebay too, and they are only $4 each, with shipping being only $2 to Canada.

Might not quite be the disadvantage I had originally thought.


----------

